# Beztēma >  Magnija metala plāksnes un Grafīta lenta!

## Marskskise

Sveicināti līdzpilsoņi  :: 

Gribēju uzdod jautājumu, pa cik internetā Latvijā nevaru atrast, kur nopirkt materiālus!

Ir doma uztaisīt sāļu reakcijas bateriju, bet nevaru atrast reakciju elementus (Anodu - katodu)

šinī gadījumā kā anodu izmantot Magnija metāla loksnītes
bet katodu grafītu, jeb grafīta lentu!

Bet vai maz kāds zin, kur Latvijā ko tādu var iegādāties?

----------


## flybackmaster

Ūdens silditāja magnija anods
Ir tāda termo isturīga grafīta blīvēšanas lenta(tīrība?). Var izmantot izjauktu ogles bateriju grafīta stienīšus.

----------

